# The Linux Audio Hell-Hole [Solved]

## alecStewart1

Hello friends, 

I don't mean to be post everywhere on the forums, but this is definitely one of the more frustrating issues I've dealt with on Linux before.

However I put a post here because I believe my issue because I believe this is something kernel related, due to

```

[   12.144643] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[   12.145428] snd_hda_intel 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[   12.145843] snd_hda_intel 0000:03:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[   12.148817] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: no codecs found!

[   13.777922] snd_hda_intel 0000:03:00.1: bound 0000:03:00.0 (ops dm_ip_block [amdgpu])

```

That little 

```

[   12.148817] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: no codecs found!

```

bit is what's at least causing my issue.

However I'm unclear on how to solve it. Yes, both linux-firmware and sof-firmware is installed and I still get this issue. Yes, my user is in the audio group.

I'm using the distribution kernel, I'm on kernel 5.18.12. I have and Alderlake CPU and an MSI AMG Z690 Tomahawk Wifi mobo.

Here's a dump of a bunch of system info.

dmesg

emerge --info

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA

```

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC_LEDS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_SCODEC_CS35L41=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_SCODEC_CS35L41_I2C=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_SCODEC_CS35L41_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CS8409=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL_HDMI_SILENT_STREAM=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_COMPONENT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=0

```

cat /usr/src/linux.config | grep SND_SOC

Xorg.0.log

lspci -nnk

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:4648] (rev 02)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:7d32]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller #1 [8086:460d] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller #0 [8086:464d] (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor Gaussian & Neural Accelerator [8086:464f] (rev 02)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 12th Gen Core Processor Gaussian & Neural Accelerator [1462:7d32]

00:0a.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Platform Monitoring Technology [8086:467d] (rev 01)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Kernel driver in use: intel_vsec

   Kernel modules: intel_vsec

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 XHCI Controller [8086:7ae0] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S PCH USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 XHCI Controller [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory [0500]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH Shared SRAM [8086:7aa7] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH CNVi WiFi [8086:7af0] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Ethernet

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX201 160MHz [8086:0094]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH HECI Controller #1 [8086:7ae8] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S PCH HECI Controller [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] [8086:7ae2] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - SATA

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S PCH SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:7ab8] (rev 11)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:7abb] (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Z690 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller [8086:7a84] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Z690 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller [1462:7d32]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S HD Audio Controller [8086:7ad0] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Sound

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S HD Audio Controller [1462:b183]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel, snd_sof_pci_intel_tgl

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH SMBus Controller [8086:7aa3] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S PCH SMBus Controller [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-S PCH SPI Controller [8086:7aa4] (rev 11)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Alder Lake-S PCH SPI Controller [1462:7d32]

01:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 XL Upstream Port of PCI Express Switch [1002:1478] (rev c1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 XL Downstream Port of PCI Express Switch [1002:1479]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 10 XL Downstream Port of PCI Express Switch [1002:1479]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 22 [Radeon RX 6700/6700 XT/6750 XT / 6800M] [1002:73df] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Navi 22 [Radeon RX 6700/6700 XT/6750 XT / 6800M] [1462:3980]

   Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

   Kernel modules: amdgpu

03:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1002:ab28]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1002:ab28]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

04:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981/PM983 [144d:a808]

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB [144d:a801]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

   Kernel modules: nvme

06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Controller I225-V [8086:15f3] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Ethernet Controller I225-V [1462:7d32]

   Kernel driver in use: igc

   Kernel modules: igc

```

lsmod | grep -i audio

```

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 snd_sof

snd_usb_audio         303104  1

snd_usbmidi_lib        40960  1 snd_usb_audio

mc                     53248  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep              16384  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm               122880  12 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,soundwire_intel,snd_sof,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_sof_utils,snd_hda_core,snd_pcm_dmaengine

snd                    98304  20 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_sof,snd_timer,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi

```

lsmod | grep -i snd_hda

```

snd_hda_ext_core       28672  3 snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_soc_hdac_hda,snd_sof_intel_hda

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     73728  1

snd_hda_intel          49152  1

snd_intel_dspcfg       32768  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_hda_codec         135168  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_soc_hdac_hda

snd_hda_core           86016  7 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_ext_core,snd_hda_codec,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_soc_hdac_hda,snd_sof_intel_hda

snd_hwdep              16384  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm               122880  12 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,soundwire_intel,snd_sof,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_sof_utils,snd_hda_core,snd_pcm_dmaengine

snd                    98304  20 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_sof,snd_timer,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi

```

lsmod | grep -i sof

```

snd_sof_pci_intel_tgl    16384  0

snd_sof_intel_hda_common    98304  1 snd_sof_pci_intel_tgl

soundwire_intel        40960  1 snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_sof_intel_hda      20480  1 snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_sof_pci            24576  2 snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_sof_pci_intel_tgl

snd_sof_xtensa_dsp     16384  1 snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_sof               155648  2 snd_sof_pci,snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_sof_utils          20480  1 snd_sof

snd_soc_hdac_hda       24576  1 snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_hda_ext_core       28672  3 snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_soc_hdac_hda,snd_sof_intel_hda

snd_soc_acpi_intel_match    57344  2 snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_sof_pci_intel_tgl

snd_soc_acpi           16384  2 snd_soc_acpi_intel_match,snd_sof_intel_hda_common

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 snd_sof

snd_soc_core          270336  4 soundwire_intel,snd_sof,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_soc_hdac_hda

snd_intel_dspcfg       32768  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_sof_intel_hda_common

snd_intel_sdw_acpi     20480  2 snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_intel_dspcfg

snd_hda_core           86016  7 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_ext_core,snd_hda_codec,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_soc_hdac_hda,snd_sof_intel_hda

snd_pcm               122880  12 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,soundwire_intel,snd_sof,snd_sof_intel_hda_common,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_sof_utils,snd_hda_core,snd_pcm_dmaengine

snd                    98304  20 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_sof,snd_timer,snd_compress,snd_soc_core,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi

```

grep -R -i /proc/asound

```

/proc/asound/HDMI/codec#0:Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

/proc/asound/card1/codec#0:Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

/proc/asound/hwdep:01-00: HDA Codec 0

```

aplay -l

```

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 10: HDMI 4 [HDMI 4]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 11: HDMI 5 [HDMI 5]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: Audio [USB Audio], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: Audio [USB Audio], device 1: USB Audio [USB Audio #1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: Audio [USB Audio], device 2: USB Audio [USB Audio #2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: Audio [USB Audio], device 3: USB Audio [USB Audio #3]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

pactl list sinks

```

Sink #48

   State: SUSPENDED

   Name: alsa_output.pci-0000_03_00.1.hdmi-stereo-extra2

   Description: Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI 3)

   Driver: PipeWire

   Sample Specification: s32le 2ch 48000Hz

   Channel Map: front-left,front-right

   Owner Module: 4294967295

   Mute: no

   Volume: front-left: 61603 /  94% / -1.61 dB,   front-right: 61603 /  94% / -1.61 dB

           balance 0.00

   Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0.00 dB

   Monitor Source: alsa_output.pci-0000_03_00.1.hdmi-stereo-extra2.monitor

   Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

   Flags: HARDWARE DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY SET_FORMATS 

   Properties:

      alsa.card = "1"

      alsa.card_name = "HDA ATI HDMI"

      alsa.class = "generic"

      alsa.device = "8"

      alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

      alsa.id = "HDMI 2"

      alsa.long_card_name = "HDA ATI HDMI at 0x50320000 irq 148"

      alsa.name = "HDMI 2"

      alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

      alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

      alsa.subdevice = "0"

      alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

      api.alsa.card.longname = "HDA ATI HDMI at 0x50320000 irq 148"

      api.alsa.card.name = "HDA ATI HDMI"

      api.alsa.path = "hdmi:1,2"

      api.alsa.pcm.card = "1"

      api.alsa.pcm.stream = "playback"

      audio.channels = "2"

      audio.position = "FL,FR"

      card.profile.device = "12"

      device.api = "alsa"

      device.class = "sound"

      device.id = "41"

      device.profile.description = "Digital Stereo (HDMI 3)"

      device.profile.name = "hdmi-stereo-extra2"

      device.routes = "1"

      factory.name = "api.alsa.pcm.sink"

      media.class = "Audio/Sink"

      device.description = "Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller"

      node.name = "alsa_output.pci-0000_03_00.1.hdmi-stereo-extra2"

      node.nick = "HDMI 2"

      node.pause-on-idle = "false"

      object.path = "alsa:pcm:1:hdmi:1,2:playback"

      priority.driver = "616"

      priority.session = "616"

      factory.id = "18"

      clock.quantum-limit = "8192"

      client.id = "35"

      node.driver = "true"

      factory.mode = "merge"

      audio.adapt.follower = ""

      library.name = "audioconvert/libspa-audioconvert"

      object.id = "47"

      object.serial = "48"

      node.max-latency = "16384/48000"

      api.acp.auto-port = "false"

      api.acp.auto-profile = "false"

      api.alsa.card = "1"

      api.alsa.use-acp = "true"

      api.dbus.ReserveDevice1 = "Audio1"

      device.bus = "pci"

      device.bus_path = "pci-0000:03:00.1"

      device.enum.api = "udev"

      device.icon_name = "audio-card-analog-pci"

      device.name = "alsa_card.pci-0000_03_00.1"

      device.nick = "HDA ATI HDMI"

      device.plugged.usec = "18262143"

      device.product.id = "0xab28"

      device.product.name = "Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller"

      device.subsystem = "sound"

      sysfs.path = "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:00.1/sound/card1"

      device.vendor.id = "0x1002"

      device.vendor.name = "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"

      device.string = "1"

   Ports:

      hdmi-output-2: HDMI / DisplayPort 3 (type: HDMI, priority: 5700, availability group: Legacy 3, available)

   Active Port: hdmi-output-2

   Formats:

      pcm

      dts-iec61937, format.rate = "{ \"min\": 32000, \"max\": 48000 }"

      ac3-iec61937, format.rate = "{ \"min\": 32000, \"max\": 48000 }"

      mpeg-iec61937, format.rate = "{ \"min\": 32000, \"max\": 48000 }"

      mpeg2-aac-iec61937, format.rate = "{ \"min\": 32000, \"max\": 48000 }"

Sink #61

   State: SUSPENDED

   Name: alsa_output.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00.analog-stereo

   Description: USB Audio Analog Stereo

   Driver: PipeWire

   Sample Specification: s32le 2ch 48000Hz

   Channel Map: front-left,front-right

   Owner Module: 4294967295

   Mute: no

   Volume: front-left: 87818 / 134% / 7.63 dB,   front-right: 87818 / 134% / 7.63 dB

           balance 0.00

   Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0.00 dB

   Monitor Source: alsa_output.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00.analog-stereo.monitor

   Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

   Flags: HARDWARE HW_MUTE_CTRL HW_VOLUME_CTRL DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

   Properties:

      alsa.card = "2"

      alsa.card_name = "USB Audio"

      alsa.class = "generic"

      alsa.device = "0"

      alsa.driver_name = "snd_usb_audio"

      alsa.id = "USB Audio"

      alsa.long_card_name = "Generic USB Audio at usb-0000:00:14.0-5, high speed"

      alsa.name = "USB Audio"

      alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

      alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

      alsa.subdevice = "0"

      alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

      api.alsa.card.longname = "Generic USB Audio at usb-0000:00:14.0-5, high speed"

      api.alsa.card.name = "USB Audio"

      api.alsa.path = "front:2"

      api.alsa.pcm.card = "2"

      api.alsa.pcm.stream = "playback"

      audio.channels = "2"

      audio.position = "FL,FR"

      card.profile.device = "9"

      device.api = "alsa"

      device.class = "sound"

      device.id = "42"

      device.profile.description = "Analog Stereo"

      device.profile.name = "analog-stereo"

      device.routes = "2"

      factory.name = "api.alsa.pcm.sink"

      media.class = "Audio/Sink"

      device.description = "USB Audio"

      node.name = "alsa_output.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00.analog-stereo"

      node.nick = "USB Audio"

      node.pause-on-idle = "false"

      object.path = "alsa:pcm:2:front:2:playback"

      priority.driver = "1009"

      priority.session = "1009"

      factory.id = "18"

      clock.quantum-limit = "8192"

      client.id = "35"

      node.driver = "true"

      factory.mode = "merge"

      audio.adapt.follower = ""

      library.name = "audioconvert/libspa-audioconvert"

      object.id = "49"

      object.serial = "61"

      node.max-latency = "16384/48000"

      api.acp.auto-port = "false"

      api.acp.auto-profile = "false"

      api.alsa.card = "2"

      api.alsa.use-acp = "true"

      api.dbus.ReserveDevice1 = "Audio2"

      device.bus = "usb"

      device.bus-id = "usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00"

      device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:5:1.0"

      device.enum.api = "udev"

      device.icon_name = "audio-card-analog-usb"

      device.name = "alsa_card.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00"

      device.nick = "USB Audio"

      device.plugged.usec = "18525011"

      device.product.id = "0xb202"

      device.product.name = "USB Audio"

      device.serial = "Generic_USB_Audio"

      device.subsystem = "sound"

      sysfs.path = "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/sound/card2"

      device.vendor.id = "0x0db0"

      device.vendor.name = "Micro Star International"

      device.string = "2"

   Ports:

      analog-output-speaker: Speakers (type: Speaker, priority: 10000, availability group: Legacy 3, not available)

      analog-output-headphones: Headphones (type: Headphones, priority: 9900, availability group: Legacy 4, available)

   Active Port: analog-output-headphones

   Formats:

      pcm

```

pw-cli ls Node

```

   id 28, type PipeWire:Interface:Node/3

       object.serial = "28"

       factory.id = "10"

       priority.driver = "20000"

       node.name = "Dummy-Driver"

   id 29, type PipeWire:Interface:Node/3

       object.serial = "29"

       factory.id = "10"

       priority.driver = "19000"

       node.name = "Freewheel-Driver"

   id 37, type PipeWire:Interface:Node/3

       object.serial = "38"

       factory.id = "10"

       client.id = "35"

       node.name = "Midi-Bridge"

       media.class = "Midi/Bridge"

   id 47, type PipeWire:Interface:Node/3

       object.serial = "48"

       object.path = "alsa:pcm:1:hdmi:1,2:playback"

       factory.id = "18"

       client.id = "35"

       device.id = "41"

       priority.session = "616"

       priority.driver = "616"

       node.description = "Navi 21/23 HDMI/DP Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI 3)"

       node.name = "alsa_output.pci-0000_03_00.1.hdmi-stereo-extra2"

       node.nick = "HDMI 2"

       media.class = "Audio/Sink"

   id 49, type PipeWire:Interface:Node/3

       object.serial = "61"

       object.path = "alsa:pcm:2:front:2:playback"

       factory.id = "18"

       client.id = "35"

       device.id = "42"

       priority.session = "1009"

       priority.driver = "1009"

       node.description = "USB Audio Analog Stereo"

       node.name = "alsa_output.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00.analog-stereo"

       node.nick = "USB Audio"

       media.class = "Audio/Sink"

```

pw-cli list-objects

pw-dump

If that isn't enough info, let me know if there's anything else I need to share.Last edited by alecStewart1 on Mon Aug 08, 2022 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pietinger

Newest sound hardware is tricky sometimes. Maybe our dist-kernel is missing something. I am missing a loaded module here:

 *alecStewart1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Z690 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller [8086:7a84] (rev 11)
> 
> ...

 

(It should be: https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/LPC_ICH.html ).

One can think, ISA bridge is not important today, but some IO needs LowPinCount (e.g. GPIO) - maybe this new audio controller also.

I would like to see the complete kernel .config and a complete "lsmod".

----------

## alecStewart1

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would like to see the complete kernel .config and a complete "lsmod".
> 
> 

 

Here's the kernel config

Here's the full lsmod

----------

## pietinger

If you have an ALC4080 audio chipset you may be interested in this article (sorry, german), saying its a complete new architecture and NOT connected to i2c (like ALC1220); instead it works via USB:

https://www.igorslab.de/der-realtek-alc4080-auf-den-neuen-intel-boards-entmystifiziert-und-die-unterschiede-zum-alc1220-insider/

So, I am sure you are missing something in kernel config.

(An old article says you have to configure also: snd-usb-audio.quirk_alias=0db0419c:0b051917, but I dont know if this is necessary anymore with 5.18.13)

----------

## alecStewart1

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> If you have an ALC4080 audio chipset you may be interested in this article (sorry, german), saying its a complete new architecture and NOT connected to i2c (like ALC1220); instead it works via USB:
> 
> https://www.igorslab.de/der-realtek-alc4080-auf-den-neuen-intel-boards-entmystifiziert-und-die-unterschiede-zum-alc1220-insider/
> 
> So, I am sure you are missing something in kernel config.
> ...

 

Interesting. So for now, this is what I have in my grub.cfg:

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet apparmor=1 security=apparmor lsm=landlock,yama,integrity,apparmor,bpf driver=free amdgpu.modeset=1 video=DP-1:2560x1440@165 page_poison=1 zswap.enabled=1 zswap.compressor=zstd"

```

And I'll add in this snd-usb-audio.quirk_alias=0db0419c:0b051917 for kicks and see what that does.

EDIT:

Maybe a useful reddit post: https://old.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/p7xbna/no_headphone_sound_alc4080/

----------

## alecStewart1

Oh! Interesting, I just found out how to get all the ALSA info into one file!

Here's that file.

----------

## pietinger

First of all: I think kernel config has all modules enabled which could be needed ... but after searching a little bit I found an old article (two month ago; now you see my bad brain; but I knew I have had Z690 before):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1149329.html

Sadly we have no outcome from @jagdpanther ...

... so, maybe you can try to boot a current liveCD (e.g. Ubuntu) and see if there will work your sound (maybe you hardware is a little bit too new).

If it doesnt work with other distributions, then I can only recommend to try every new kernel version. 5.18.13 is out since 15h and again are ALSA and SOC patches ->

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/log/?h=linux-5.18.y

Sorry, for the moment I am out of ideas    :Sad: 

----------

## alecStewart1

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... so, maybe you can try to boot a current liveCD (e.g. Ubuntu) and see if there will work your sound (maybe you hardware is a little bit too new).
> 
> 

 

Audio didn't work on Manjaro with 5.15.49

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If it doesnt work with other distributions, then I can only recommend to try every new kernel version. 5.18.13 is out since 15h and again are ALSA and SOC patches ->
> 
> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/log/?h=linux-5.18.y
> ...

 

No worries! And 5.18.13 didn't change anything for audio. Guess I'm just out of luck until my chipset gets supported.

Here's a new lsmod and dmesg anyway.

----------

## alecStewart1

Ah ha! I found something interesting! I ran this

```

speaker-test -Dplughw:2,1

```

and I heard the pink noise in my headphones! It scared me at first.

Now...I believe having this in my 

```

~/.asoundrc

```

might suffiice (maybe)

```

defaults.pcm.dmix.rate 96000

pcm.usb-audio {

    type plug

    slave {

        pcm "hw:2,1"

    }

}

ctl.usb-audio {

    type plug

    slave {

        pcm "hw:2,1"

    }

}

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you tried without that file?

----------

## alecStewart1

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> have you tried without that file?

 

I can try again but I don't think Pipewire or Pulse can figure out how to output to "hw:2,1" which is card 2 device 1.

----------

## alecStewart1

I've figured something out that might work. Let me just copy over what I said on the git issue on the Pipewire project.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Okay, I figured this out (mostly). Fortunately it's not a problem with Pipewire (sort of). It's due to my motherboards audio chip being 
> 
> very new and not yet fully supported in the Linux kernel. However, I've found that running speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:2,1 will produce 
> ...

 

There are some other people having issues with audio on the forum so I'll let them know about this for now.

EDIT:

Alright, well, this didn't work:

```

    { factory = adapter

        args = {

            factory.name     = api.alsa.pcm.source

            node.name        = "alsa_output.usb-Generic_USB_Audio-00.analog-stereo"

            node.description = "USB Audio"

            media.class      = "Audio/Sink"

            api.alsa.path    = "hw:2,1"

            api.alsa.period-size   = 1024

            api.alsa.headroom      = 0

            api.alsa.disable-mmap  = false

            api.alsa.disable-batch = false

            audio.format     = "S16LE"

            audio.rate       = 48000

            audio.channels   = 2

            audio.position   = "FL,FR"

        }

    }

```

Shame. I guess I'll have to wait for an update to the kernel or pipewire or both.

----------

## DaggyStyle

well. if possible, I'd suggest to use plain alsa rather than pa or pw

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

I wasn't going to say that but since someone else did ...

alecStewart1,

Pulseaudio is a wrapper around alsa if alsa does not work, pulseaudio cannot work.

Like everything else Gentoo, test the layers as you go, then you know which layer is broken.

----------

## pietinger

alecStewart1,

just a short message:

I have seen in your dmesg you are using apparmor (I use it also  :Smile:  ) and you have hardened sources. So, maybe you are interested in securing your machine. Maybe you dont know it, BUT ... Hardened-Sources does not include a hardened kernel !

Maybe you are interested in:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Pietinger/Tutorials/Kernel_Hardening_with_KSPP

----------

## alecStewart1

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> alecStewart1,
> 
> just a short message:
> 
> I have seen in your dmesg you are using apparmor (I use it also  ) and you have hardened sources. So, maybe you are interested in securing your machine. Maybe you dont know it, BUT ... Hardened-Sources does not include a hardened kernel !
> ...

 

Thanks pietinger! When I was initially installing I had added some configurations that I found here. I've meant to go back and add them in now that I can properly boot in and log into and X session.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alecStewart1,
> 
> Pulseaudio is a wrapper around alsa if alsa does not work, pulseaudio cannot work.
> ...

 

I've been digging around and I found this page and this section in the ALSA wiki. Apparently there is a lot of extra steps with configuring ALSA with USB Audio. The following is what I added in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

##  snd-card-1 is card 2, where device 1 on that card 

##  is the front audio jack that I can get sound out of 

##  with speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:2,1

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# again, this *should* be card 2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

However the most I get when running a game is a very quite...squeaking? It was hard to tell, but it only lasted for like a few seconds on a title screen for the developer.

After that it was back to the regular no sound at all, but 

```

speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:2,1

```

still worked fine with playing pink noise in both the left and right speakers of the headphones.

So, again, I'm sort of stuck not knowing where to go next. Maybe there's something I'm missing for that /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf file, or I need to change something in ~/.asoundrc.

----------

## wjb

If you can get sound out of anything, you are pretty close.

What does alsamixer show as the playback device? Should be PulseAudio, non-muted, and some sort of volume level.

```
$ alsamixer
```

----------

## nvaert1986

I'm facing the same issue as you unfortunately, but you should be able to get sound output to work over the 3,5mm jack. I've got a MSI MPG Z690 EDGE WIFI DDR4.

This motherboard contains the following:

```

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0db0:1feb Micro Star International USB Audio

```

It gets registered for me:

```

[    9.903185] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

```

It uses the Realtek ALC4080 chip too. I'm using a alsa-ucm-conf-1.2.7.2 (~amd64) as it contains some specific fixes for audio devices using the ALC4080 chipset, so I'd recommend installing it.

What works for me:

- Audio Output (over the 3,5mm jack on the back of the board)

- Headphone Detection (Jack detection)

- Microphone detection (on the back of the board)

What doesn't work for me:

- Audio Output over the headphone jack

- Audio Input over the microphone, as soon as I tell pulseaudio to use it for Input, the Output device disappears.

There's a kernel bug for this problem as well: 214081

----------

## nvaert1986

UPDATE: After upgrading alsa-lib, alsa-utils and alsa-plugins to ~amd64 I was able to get audio working from the headphones using the front jack.

The profile however, shows "Play HiFi quality Music" in my KDE -> System Settings -> Audio, so it's not completely there yet, but it's working a bit better than it was. Perhaps you could give this a try as well?

----------

## alecStewart1

 *nvaert1986 wrote:*   

> UPDATE: After upgrading alsa-lib, alsa-utils and alsa-plugins to ~amd64 I was able to get audio working from the headphones using the front jack.
> 
> The profile however, shows "Play HiFi quality Music" in my KDE -> System Settings -> Audio, so it's not completely there yet, but it's working a bit better than it was. Perhaps you could give this a try as well?

 

Hello, nvaert1986! Thank you, I've installed everything but I'll have to test things tomorrow and I might have to reinstall Pulseaudio to better test things with just ALSA first. Honestly I didn't think about updating the ALSA packages. 

I'm typing this out on my phone right now, but here's what alsamixer shows when I switch to the USB Audio.

https://imgur.com/f5MFG6A.png

Here's what's shown as the cards

https://imgur.com/rlG561C.png

And here's what's under devices

https://imgur.com/f7NejIk.png

I think we're on the path to a clear fix and not just for me!

----------

## wjb

 *alecStewart1 wrote:*   

> Honestly I didn't think about updating the ALSA packages.

 

The ALSA packages should update automatically when you are updating your system, if you include --deep (-D) in the emerge world options.

----------

## nvaert1986

 *wjb wrote:*   

>  *alecStewart1 wrote:*   Honestly I didn't think about updating the ALSA packages. 
> 
> The ALSA packages should update automatically when you are updating your system, if you include --deep (-D) in the emerge world options.

 

Not to ~amd64, but to amd64 as the latest packages are still keyworded (or they were at least 10 hours ago)

----------

## alecStewart1

 *wjb wrote:*   

>  *alecStewart1 wrote:*   Honestly I didn't think about updating the ALSA packages. 
> 
> The ALSA packages should update automatically when you are updating your system, if you include --deep (-D) in the emerge world options.

 

They never had the ~amd64 keyword for me.

I reinstalled Pipewire and Pulseaudio and there's still no sound from playing a video in Firefox. This is becoming a bit aggravating.

Here's emerge --info.

I'm going to uninstall Pipewire and Pulseaudio again, and try and see if I can at least get something from a game with ALSA alone.

That or I can use just ALSA with the Pulseaudio plugin, I suppose.

Here's a couple more pastebins that might contain useful info.

/etc/modeprobe.d/alsa.conf, there's a chance I needed to make this as such in order to get audio to work. At least from what I can gather looking here.

~/.asoundrc again it's possible this needs to be the way it is or something needs to be edited.

aplay -l the front audio jack is at card 2 device 1.

nvaert1986, could you give me more info on your setup? Are you running just ALSA, ALSA with Pulseaudio, Pipewire, Pipewire with Pulseaudio and if there's any extra configuration you had to do to get audio to work for you.

----------

## saellaven

Try removing your dmix rate from your .asoundrc... sound stopped working for me in my browser when I had it set to a non-default value for a game that was stuttering.

----------

## alecStewart1

Okay, Christ, I got things working for sound. The above .asoundrc seems to get things working. God knows if it'll be fine once I install Pulesaudio, but I'll see.

----------

